# pocket door in a 6" wall



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've installed pocket doors in standard 2x4 walls and noticed they're a bit flimsy. curent project involves a pocket door going into a closet. I'm considering 6" studs for the wall with extra wood on the closet side of the wall for hanging the rods/shelving from. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I've installed pocket doors in standard 2x4 walls and noticed they're a bit flimsy. curent project involves a pocket door going into a closet. I'm considering 6" studs for the wall with extra wood on the closet side of the wall for hanging the rods/shelving from. Has anyone tried this?


 We do pocket doors in 6" walls all the time. I like to use the factory studs and laminate a 1" rip to either side. This way no screws can pierce the stud and scratch the door, which is a common problem with drywallers who speak a different language and come from the rainforest where they lived in grass huts or some s#!t like that.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I've installed pocket doors in standard 2x4 walls and noticed they're a bit flimsy. curent project involves a pocket door going into a closet. I'm considering 6" studs for the wall with extra wood on the closet side of the wall for hanging the rods/shelving from. Has anyone tried this?


I do probably 10-20 pocket doors in 2x4 walls. It has to be the kit or the building technique you are using.


----------



## buckeyeso2 (Apr 3, 2008)

we only use put pocket doors in 2x4 walls if we absolutely have to. You can't get electrical in these walls. We turn our studs flat in a 2x6 wall, and have had real good success with this method.

Loneframer--you have trouble with drywall screws "piercing" the door even in a 2x6 wall? Those kits are too pricey to use if you don't have to, IMO


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

buckeyeso2 said:


> we only use put pocket doors in 2x4 walls if we absolutely have to. You can't get electrical in these walls. We turn our studs flat in a 2x6 wall, and have had real good success with this method.
> 
> Loneframer--you have trouble with drywall screws "piercing" the door even in a 2x6 wall? Those kits are too pricey to use if you don't have to, IMO


 Not in a 2x6 wall, that's why we went to that setup. I still like to use the kit because the metal wrapped studs keep things nice and straight.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike772 (May 16, 2005)

When someone says pocket door, I think of the pre-fabbed frame the lumber yard sends that is made of 1x's. Yes, very flimsy in 2x4 walls.

I install many in 2x6 walls. I start with that prefab frame and install it, centered in the r.o. Then I add a layer of 1/2" sound board, for insulation. Then goes a layer of 1/2" plywood. Then drywall.

The result is a very solid and sound deadend pocket door frame. I'm sure there are other methods, but this one works for me.


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I've installed pocket doors in standard 2x4 walls and noticed they're a bit flimsy. curent project involves a pocket door going into a closet. I'm considering 6" studs for the wall with extra wood on the closet side of the wall for hanging the rods/shelving from. Has anyone tried this?


 This is a tough pocket door Give this a look. far better than a stanley or the others sold at home depot and lowes http://www.kristrack.com/content.php?cat=27


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks for the good ideas. the probelm with the units I've installed in the past, which were box store units with metal tracks filled w/ a 1x2, there was a little too much movement in the wall. I'll report back on my method...going in Wednesday.


----------

